
The API economy is coming and fast - deegles
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/31/api-economy/
======
venomsnake
And I thought it was the sharing one ...

API-s have never been obscure. They have existed ever since there was any form
of abstraction layer.

Is this the next absurd buzzword:

How to be API centrist platform?

API Driven Development

API Units.

APIPM - its like npm but for all api-s you use in your apps.

Enterprise API - instead of using api-s - just write xml

